# coe for newborn?



## helloworld232 (Sep 13, 2013)

My child was born on Sept in SKorea and work's lawyer submitted the application around Oct 1, and now is almost end of November but still no news. Is this normal?


also got another question, according to japan immigration website, working visa renewal process can take up to 2 weeks- 3months. If my working visa expired during the process of renewal of my working visa, what will happen then? 

Thanks


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

Three months seems a bit long... but if you're here already and apply for an extension to your period of stay, there should be a notation somewhere (used to be in your passport but not it's probably on the back of your zairyu card) that you've applied and, in theory, you're covered for however long it takes to process your application. But after a couple of months, I'd be on the phone to Immigration to see what's up.

Same with your child's application. Have the attorney give them a call because I only had to wait a few weeks for each of my kids. There's not much they would need to check in order to make a decision. On the other hand... it could make a difference that your child wasn't born in Japan. But I'd still suggest a phone call because two months also seems a bit long to me.


----------



## helloworld232 (Sep 13, 2013)

larabell said:


> But I'd still suggest a phone call because two months also seems a bit long to me.



Ya, still nothing yet and has been 2 months now. I tried calling them but it seems they only speak Japanese which I can't =(


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

If you're in the Kanto area, the Tokyo Immigration Bureau has an English phone number that you can find fairly easily using Google. If you're not in the Kanto area you might still be able to ask them if there's an English number you can call or if there's some other way to check on your application. Worst case, pay a visit to the office where you made your application and tell them you've been waiting two months and that you want to know what you should do.

It's certainly possible that the backlog is that long or that your application needed some kind of special processing but I don't recall waiting any more than a few weeks for an extension. Of course, it's been a while since I've had to worry about that so they might have gotten slower since then.

Good luck...


----------

